# Hooking my Mac Book Pro to the Panny LCD



## Drumzerbe (Jul 20, 2009)

Is there a method of streaming HD internet content from my mac book pro to my 1080p Panny LCD without purchasing apple TV?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If your laptop has a SVGA or DVI output you simply need to connect that directly to the display and as long as you keep the output resolution below the Panasonics native resolution you will be fine.


----------

